# fowl pox



## daisymae (Jan 23, 2015)

at what age can i vaccinate my chicks for fowl pox?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I just read its within a few weeks of hatch. Not very specific on age, was it? Its most important to vaccinate before exposure. In most places in the country that would be early to late Spring.


----------

